# F#%^*#}{ car dealer!!!



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Car dealers have a largely poor reputation as a profession. I normally buy my cars privately and have therefore largely avoided any meaningful dealings with a car dealer.

However, as of Saturday this changed. All I can say is the man was a complete arsehole.

I arrived with my dad at the dealership to be met by the owner. He was talking on his bluetooth headset (bad start). He proceeded to hand me the key to the car and ignore me and my dad for the next 20 minutes. So we looked around the car and checked everything we normally would.

We then went in to his office to discuss it with him and here is where the real issue was. He was arrogant and mouthy from the start, I asked did it come with various paperwork and he laughed and tried to shout me down. Despite this, I was still interested in the car so indicated that I would like to come back on Monday during working hours to drive it and put down a deposit, but wanted to do an HPI check over the weekend too as he had just acquired it from a guy in Scotland. He went nuts. He start shouting about how I had insulted him by wanting to do the HPI check and that I was doubting his integrity, he said it was a genuinely insulting thing and that he could tell from me wanting to do that and the questions I asked him that I was too fussy and will never buy a car, he then told me he wouldn't sell me the car as a result. He then tried to lecture me and my dad (both of us just rolled our eyes and let the wanker rant on because there was no talking to him and the lack of intelligence on his part was frightening).

He continued to protest that he had been insulted and that I was too fussy, despite not making one complaint about the car :? By the end of the ordeal he said he would in fact sell me the car and to call him on Monday as it was "going nowhere". Phoned him this morning at 9:15. He told me the car was sold.

In short, not only was he an arrogant, obnoxious bastard he was also a dishonourable bastard.

Any wonder people hate car dealers!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tbh phil, am supried your father didn't just turn heels and walk out when he started ranting. any dealer worth his salt would be happy to deal with a customer in any way shape or form, it would have just taken a minute to say yes ok...........if you leave a deposit i can hold it until monday. end of story m8


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

He thought about it Gazzer, in fact, given the temper that my father and I both have we weren't far off trailing the fat fuck over his desk and breaking his jaw :lol: that would have shut him up.

You're right though, he treated us like crap and made no attempt to facilitate us at all. Maybe he didn't want to deal with someone who knows a bit about cars and actually cares. Perhaps a blessing in disguise that I didn't get it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Honestly mate I think you stayed way too long in his office , and as for going back on monday ,,,,, mate are you daft !!!!! ( No no , I am not trying to be insulting )


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Phil,

You have 2 options, they are called legs....keep on walking buddy when you meet a dick like that, always another car just the same out there, plenty of decent dealers to deal with.


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

What,and thats with you wanting to give him your hard earned,imagine if you had of bought and had car trouble ,
Think you had a lucky escape there..........


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Name and shame and supply his phone number, we can keep him busy on that headset for weeks lol


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad to hear you saying all of this guys! I thought the same today, in fact I was seconds away from going up to the dealer to have "chat" with him. He was genuinely a complete and utter fuckwit.

His name is John, his mobile number is 07802393938 or 02890 342019. Work away. Fucking arsehole.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Phil-TT said:


> Glad to hear you saying all of this guys! I thought the same today, in fact I was seconds away from going up to the dealer to have "chat" with him. He was genuinely a complete and utter fuckwit.
> 
> His name is John, his mobile number is 07802393938 or 02890 342019. Work away. Fucking arsehole.


Gonna need the website so we can tell what cars he has in stock lmao


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

i would have told him to do one, your the customer end of day

few year back i walked in to audi with a hooded top on and jeans seen a tt i liked, and when i like i car i buy it that day cut along storey short i tried to haggle the trade in as they offered me 3k for my a3 i bought for 8k 18 month earlier,did not even offer me a test drive then the guy turned around and said to me can you really afford this car! i said my goodbyes and walked out

went back on autotrader saw another car drove 10 mile down the road got what i wanted for my car and paid the rest cash

so dont worry there always is another car around the corner


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Phil-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear you saying all of this guys! I thought the same today, in fact I was seconds away from going up to the dealer to have "chat" with him. He was genuinely a complete and utter fuckwit.
> ...


 :lol: true!! http://jandfgroup.com/

Work away guys :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Phil-TT said:


> ............He was talking on his bluetooth headset (bad start). He proceeded to hand me the key to the car and ignore me and my dad for the next 20 minutes. So we looked around the car and checked everything we normally would...................


I would have walked at that point the danger sign was flashing big time mate. Any "dealer" who cant be @rsed to deal doesn't deserve any customers - there are plenty more cars about.

Brian


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Tritium said:


> Phil-TT said:
> 
> 
> > ............He was talking on his bluetooth headset (bad start). He proceeded to hand me the key to the car and ignore me and my dad for the next 20 minutes. So we looked around the car and checked everything we normally would...................
> ...


The more I look back at the whole thing, the more I can't believe I actually stayed! I think the fact I liked the car made me stay longer than I should have. The guy was a complete asshole. A thoroughly dislikable person!


----------

